# using timex ironman "Chrono" "Start/Split" function for laps question



## hotwheels22 (Mar 7, 2012)

*using timex ironman "Chrono" "Start/Split" function for laps question*

this is either a very stupid question or it is simply not possible but i am wondering if someone can help me with the following:

i have a route where i get to a 3.5 mile "loop". basically i ride to the loop do a number of loops and then i ride home. and i have been timing myself simply in order to keep track of how much time i spend on the road. but i have also been using the watch to keep track of how many laps i do. basically in the past without the watch i always forget how many laps i do.

anyway, what i /have/ been doing is starting the "Chrono" functionality on my watch and then when i get to the "entrance" to the loop i hit the "Start/Split" button. but this has always caused me endless confusion because i never really thought about where the "entrance" to the loop was. so originally i was hitting the Start/Split after doing a single loop and then more recently i have been hitting the Start/Split when i get to the entrance to the loop.

anyway, i am now realizing that if i hit the Start/Stop when i get to the start of my loop that this is actually causing the LAP COUNT to go from 1 to 2. this of course is not correct since when i get to the entrance of the loop i actually just want to /start/ in on my LAP 1 count. so it seems like i am in a situation where i can /either/ count the loops correctly (by starting to count the loops /after/ i do one loop) or i can count the actual time it takes to do /each/ loop (by starting the Start/Split functionality when i actually get to the first loop). This second method basically means that i would have a count of 6 when i finished my ride when i actually did 5 laps.

anyway, it actually took me quite a long time to think about where the actual start of the loop was - it is obviously when i get to the loop. and i know this sounds incredibly stupid but i am wondering if there is some option on this watch that lets me start the Chrono at LAP 0 so that when i get to my loop i can start the Start/Split and then get home both with a true count and a time for each lap.

am i missing something with the meaning of "Start/Split" or maybe i am missing something else on this?

thanks for any constructive input and/or facts that i may be missing on this one.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

hotwheels22 said:


> this is either a very stupid question or it is simply not possible but i am wondering if someone can help me with the following:
> 
> i have a route where i get to a 3.5 mile "loop". basically i ride to the loop do a number of loops and then i ride home. and i have been timing myself simply in order to keep track of how much time i spend on the road. but i have also been using the watch to keep track of how many laps i do. basically in the past without the watch i always forget how many laps i do.
> 
> ...


I think the watch is set up so that you start the Chrono at the beginning of your first lap. The assumption is that there is no "getting to" the first lap but that all you do is laps and you start the watch when you start doing laps.


----------



## hotwheels22 (Mar 7, 2012)

hi kerry, kris.

many thanks here. i have been sort of mulling this over on my ride and i noticed that one thing i don't get - assuming i forgo using the lap function - is how many laps i actually made. for instance, i had one ride where i was just working it out and i am not sure if i did 7 laps or 9 or 10 which would be nice to know.

i see from kris' answer that i have some studying to do so big thanks for this response and with permission i will post back to this thread if i have questions or of course i can start another one if it would be better.

MANY THANKS

jon


----------



## hotwheels22 (Mar 7, 2012)

hi kerry, kris.

took me awhile here but can i get a bit more help or maybe have someone check my logic here and explain one thing to me? after getting some good help - i am thinking this may be easier than i imagined (excepting the weird lap issue).

if i hit START (1) when i leave the house, and then i hit LAP (2) when i get to the entrance of my first lap, then i hit LAP (3) when i get there again, and then hit LAP (4) again and then i hit LAP (5) when i /complete/ the last lap and head home i will have the following:
lap 1 time to lap entrance
lap 2 time first lap
lap 3 time second lap
lap 4 time third lap
lap 5 time from lap entrance back home

in this case i will have 5 laps on the chrono but i will actually have completed 3. does that make sense? or maybe kris already explained this to me?

anyway, i am trying to figure out one number with the RECALL function. some of the numbers are off because i was slack in hitting LAP but one number sticks out that i don't understand. i DO understand that the number at the top is the lap and the number at the bottom is the TOTAL but does anyone know what the 43.86 is on "lap 8"? this is when i would be heading home and i would expect something around 18 minutes which is what i got going to the laps and even if i /forgot/ to hit the LAP function when i left the laps (which is easy to do) i woudl still expect this number to be more like 18 + 12-15 minutes for the lap...

1 18.40/18.40 
2 11.21/30.01 
3 12.00/42.02
4 14.03/56.05
5 15.13/1:11
6 15.52/1:27
7 11.32/1:38
8 43.86/1:39

then if i hit RECALL it goes back to lap 1

anyway, any ideas it seems very out of place...
sorry for the long post but THANKS


----------



## hotwheels22 (Mar 7, 2012)

hmmm. i guess i don't understand that whole of line 8. the total of 1:39 is only one minute longer than the total for line 7. so in this case i am not even sure if i did 6 laps or somehow 8 is some weird split total and i only did 5 laps.


----------

